# Pleated Shower Curtain



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Here are a couple of pics of the pleated shower door install which replaces the fabric shower curtain in our 21RS. It was about $80 from Camping World (get the "ivory" colored one) and installed pretty easily. The top and bottom brackets will need to be trimmed (easy) and then you'll need lots of caulk to fill in the gaps between the tub and shower door (the tub isn't square). When finished, this looks very professional and really helps the shower seem roomier. Also keeps the bathroom floor drier. Was pretty easy to install once I figured out whether to push or pull the hacksaw to trim the top rail.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks great. It's sure to be one of the first we do.

How about a photo from the inside of the shower?


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

That would be difficult - there's not enough room for me _*and*_ the camera in the shower at the same time! But, I could crawl up onto the roof of the camper, unbolt the skylight, partially lower myself into the bathroom (ok, maybe just my head and one arm), then snap the pictures, figure out some way to get out of the skylight, bolt everything back in place, ease myself down to the ground....

well, you'll just use your imagination - it's raining here today!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Good job!







We have done that same mod. Got really tired of that "klingon" shower curtain sticking to us.

Bob


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Pastor John said:


> That would be difficult - there's not enough room for me _*and*_ the camera in the shower at the same time! But, I could crawl up onto the roof of the camper, unbolt the skylight, partially lower myself into the bathroom (ok, maybe just my head and one arm), then snap the pictures, figure out some way to get out of the skylight, bolt everything back in place, ease myself down to the ground....
> 
> well, you'll just use your imagination - it's raining here today!
> [snapback]82760[/snapback]​


This sounds easy enough







. Can't wait to see the pic from that view!

I just looked at the pics from your mod. Looks really nice.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I hated that shower curtain too when we had our Outback. Replacing the curtin was one of my favorite mods that I did to the Outback next to replacing the power cord.

If you manage to get a photo inside the shower with you in it you'll deserve an award.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks great!!

You are right about being fairly easy and definitely worth it.

I put a shower screen in, which is very similar as far as the install goes. Was the second done after the water was running down the floor after the first trip and shower use.

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Job!!!!!

That is one mod I have not done yet. It is on this year's mod list.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Look great Pastor John
That is on the list to do as soon as the warmer weather gets here

Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

That is on my list for this spring. Ivory in color (that was the first question), what size (that is the second question).

And Pastor John, when you are hanging down through the skylight, could you get someone to take a picture of you on the roof........









Thanks,
Gary


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Pastor John said:


> Was pretty easy to install once I figured out whether to push or pull the hacksaw to trim the top rail.


Nice mod pastor! So which way was better PUSH or PULL?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

happycamper said:


> Pastor John said:
> 
> 
> > Was pretty easy to install once I figured out whether to push or pull the hacksaw to trim the top rail.Â
> ...












Neither!


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Whoa! I gotta have one of those! I think my next mod may be to install a dinette slide-out. With this saw, cutting through the exterior fiberglass skin would be easy!









pushpullpushpullpushpullpushpull!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Katrina said:


> [Neither!

















Thanks Katrina, LOL


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> ... what size (that is the second question).
> Gary
> [snapback]83042[/snapback]​


Gary,

Apparently you weren't paying attention last week when this same topic was discussed on another thread. Or else you forgot.









So here is the link to that thread: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=7012&hl= The answer to your second question can be found in post #4.

Bill


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Gary, I'm not sure about your 27 footer, but for my 21RS, I used the 36 inch size, and trimmed about 3/4 inch from the length of the top and bottom rails.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Pastor John for the reminder! I picked up an ivory colored curtain (36" x 57") from C.W last week. I still need to install it, but I'm a couple of months away from any camping trips so I have time.


----------



## rhanna (Oct 20, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> That is on my list for this spring. Ivory in color (that was the first question), what size (that is the second question).
> 
> And Pastor John, when you are hanging down through the skylight, could you get someone to take a picture of you on the roof........
> 
> ...


Gary,

Just put one on my new 27RSDS last weekend. Used the 36" Ivory and only had to trim about 1/8" off to make a snug fit. I also had one on my last TT and this will always be my first mod on a new unit....Ivory color matched Outback great....also use almond caulk which matched very well. Hope that helps.

Rob


----------

